# dream veichles



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i remember a topic about dream cars, but i was wondering what are your dream veichles, cars trucks, motorcycles, boats, whatever..... heres some of mine...
2005 mustang GT with shelby GT500 body kit










*edit*
I edited your post and placed the picture
below the text - that removed the hori-
zontal scroll bar.
Hope you don't mind - Judazzz


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

campagna t-rex.....


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Here's my dream vehicle:
View attachment 71714

With spinning rims.










Seriously this is my dream car:
View attachment 71721

Gotta love them old school royce


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mind you, I'm only getting my first bike towards the end of this month so it's certainly not something that might necessarily stay the same forever, but I'm really feeling the Honda CBR 1000. Most of it comes from the fact that 11 grand will get you a new bike that would outrun any car you're likely to come across on the road so it's always easier to get more excited by something that's actually attainable. A ferrari enzo is an awesome car, but it'll never be my dream car because I'd never spend close to 2 million on an automobile


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Heres My Dream Ride


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lexus ES 330









View attachment 71718

View attachment 71719


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

jaq xj220


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

saleen s7... so pretty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think it would be cool to have one of the fastest cars on the planet...










This would be nice for when people piss me off....

View attachment 71747


One to play in the mud, or on cars


















and one for the rocks










that is all









*edit*
I resized your picture to remove
the horizontal scroll bar.
Hope you don't mind - Judazzz


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, anyone ever wonder what a page margin is? Jesus christ man...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

both of these but i would probably chop the top off the car


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

1969 Ford Mustang with a Boss 429

Something that I will own one day. All I need is to find a fixer upper


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

sea doo rxp, 215hp supercharged jet ski...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Attainable: 1999 Bayside Bomber Blue Nissan Skyline GT-R V Spec II, Ferrari 575M Maranello, fully loaded BMW 750i or fully loaded S600.
Unattainable(unless I become a successful entrpreneur): McLaren F1, Ferrari Enzo, Porsche Carrera GT


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

427 SC Shelby Cobra


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

the new zo6.... the supercharged version


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

my dream ride


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> my dream ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats that thing get to tha gallon?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

tough to call for me but eather a 1950 buick special fast bk made into a sled 
or a mcclaren f1 (as long as im not payin for it)


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > my dream ride
> ...


it gets about 1 hop per yard if thats what u mean


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

A riced out pinto.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Bugatti Veyron v16

View attachment 71737


View attachment 71738


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If money was not an issue, I'd get me these three:

View attachment 71749

Ferrari 365GTB4 Daytona Spider

















No introduction needed

















Mercedes 300SL "Gull-wing"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I always thought the Mach III concept was a great design that they should have produced...

Oops.. forgot the pics. Here you go:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

This is pretty much what I want with out all the fancy racing stripes...hehe...And of course...I would mod it my way...but yeah here it is a bad-ass RSX:


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

View attachment 71744


View attachment 71745


I've always like old muscle cars so, this would be my dream car.

*edit*
I edited your post and placed the pictures
below each other - that removed the hori-
zontal scroll bar.
Hope you don't mind - Judazzz


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

500hp v10 fastest stock truck in the world this all adds up to the dodge srt 10


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mclaren F1...only about a million dollars


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

61 foot viking convertable click here


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BMW M3 GTR









Lamborghini Murcielago
View attachment 71751


Jaguar xj220
View attachment 71750


Nissan Skyline GTR Blitz









Mclaren F1









MV August f4 









RUF turbo









*edit*
Jaguar and lamborghini images
resized to remove the horizontal
scrollbar.
Hope you don't mind - Judazzz


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, please resize your pictures to about 640 pixels in width (and if you can't/are too lazy for that, find a smaller picture on-line).
Not everyone owns a 21" monitor that can display these large images without getting a horizontal scrollbar.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

here on long island when you go to the beach, you always see cigarette boats out in the ocean, so yea someday i wish i can get one.........


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Some of you guys need to dream a little bigger. Some of you have the right idea though. I would probably have a black Saleen S7.
As for super cars, this car just rolled through Fargo ND...and everyone nearly sh*t a brick. It was cool.








For a boat, I would want one of these...I don't know what they are called, but it is like 112 ft, black, all stealthy, and fast....does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
28 foot Advantage Party Cat !!! 490 HO Motor







YOU DO THE MATH :rasp: 

















Next on my list is a Gallardo ....very Affordable luxury vehicle ....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well why not go for the best and get a maclaren f1 would be my choice.cant top that one


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

RUF TurboR


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

some of my non-realistic dream cars...
ferrari FXX


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

1995 Mclaren F1 LM....


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

Lamborghini Murcielago GTR .....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

1969 Corvette Stingray ZL-1...only two were originally made with the ZL-1 engine. The car pictured below isn't an original but it's still super nice!



























Also, perhaps something like this:

















A relatively soon attainable would be the '06 Dodge Charger SRT8 6.1-liter Hemi:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Mclaren F1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good taste









for bike the one above
for car the one above or this (preferably this):


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dracofish said:


> A relatively soon attainable would be the '06 Dodge Charger SRT8 6.1-liter Hemi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the srt8, thats the most badass looking family sedan ever and it will have the juice to back up the aggresive looks..


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

63 impala


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Mclaren F1...only about a million dollars
> [snapback]1143780[/snapback]​


It's an old one, but timeless









I would go for the Mclaren F1 also


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 61 foot viking convertable click here
> [snapback]1143781[/snapback]​


that very nice nismo but i think i might go with the black pearl i never had a catamaran and would like to try one but its way smaller then that its like 40 some foot


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That MV is nice but I like the MV F4 1000 Tamburini better than the 750.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

this is my dream bike, although i'll never let myself buy a bike because i kno i'll kill myself, Aprilia RSV-R Factory.........


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
> 28 foot Advantage Party Cat !!! 490 HO Motor
> 
> 
> ...


when we hittin havasu?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
> ...


As soon as its finished and delivered to my house ..... You and Cha already got the invite at the house warming right ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> For a boat, I would want one of these...I don't know what they are called, but it is like 112 ft, black, all stealthy, and fast....does anyone know what I am talking about?
> [snapback]1143993[/snapback]​


I think your talking about the 118 WallyPower...Seen here


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


oh fo shizzle chain


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

or...










--Dan


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

2 stroke madness. The 25 year old GP bike which still makes pro sbk racers sh*t their pants.
Yamaha TZ750









Yamaha RZ500
The one of a kind V4 2 stroke.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

LAMBORGHINI DIABLO GTR,THE BEST


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

NSX


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm getting one of these next year.







I WISH I could have the McLaren though :nod:

View attachment 71824


WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THIS THOUGH!!!!!!

View attachment 71825


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Bugatti Veyron v16
> 
> View attachment 71737
> 
> ...


damn you stole my car dude. it's actually a W 16 quad- turbo 1000 hp stock. top speed of 279 but restricted to 250 (for safety reasons). 0-60 in 3 sec's

you got good taste.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is mine! well two of them. One is a 69 Camaro the other is my dads 1996 GMC Sierra 3500 with a 454 that my cousin drove head on into a semi last week. (yes he lived but had a cuncusion sp?) Talk about some power!!!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

ANOTHER ANGLE.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

red&black said:


> Natt King Shoal said:
> 
> 
> > Bugatti Veyron v16
> ...


omg i didnt see he posted that. i was goin to post that but i thought it was just some prototype i saw in a mag. that car gave me a hard on when i was reading about it. nothing compars in the car world that it top choice grade A to me


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Some of you guys need to dream a little bigger. Some of you have the right idea though. I would probably have a black Saleen S7.
> As for super cars, this car just rolled through Fargo ND...and everyone nearly sh*t a brick. It was cool.
> 
> 
> ...


I think your talking about a wallypower 118 nicest boat i have ever seen. in the millions though i think.

View attachment 71844


for a car a 1975 911 turbo.

View attachment 71845


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I want these 2 bikes...
I love biking so much.
View attachment 71846

View attachment 71847


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jebus said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you guys need to dream a little bigger. Some of you have the right idea though. I would probably have a black Saleen S7.
> ...


Thats right jebus....the wallypower...you get bonus points!


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

F1 any day. I want to pick up the new 06 charger for my next car though


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> ANOTHER ANGLE.
> [snapback]1144838[/snapback]​


LIKE a ROCK!!

i love those trucks that 454 is a beast.. i used to have two of them for work trucks when i was out west and they were tanks


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


*cough* *cough* I believe I mentioned this ast night











CraigStables said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > For a boat, I would want one of these...I don't know what they are called, but it is like 112 ft, black, all stealthy, and fast....does anyone know what I am talking about?
> ...


And for the 118 you are looking at around 14m EURO for the base model...I got my Dad to enquire!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Jebus said:
> ...


Jebus, your bonus points are taken away and given to Craig.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> i remember a topic about dream cars, but i was wondering what are your dream veichles, cars trucks, motorcycles, boats, whatever..... heres some of mine...
> 2005 mustang GT with shelby GT500 body kit
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! 
Even though these are ugly ass hell I want one:
http://www.bowler-offroad.com/NAV1.htm
http://www.bowler-offroad.com/


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
> 28 foot Advantage Party Cat !!! 490 HO Motor
> 
> 
> ...


oo awesome. thats my kind of thing.

how much did it cost? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> red&black said:
> 
> 
> > Natt King Shoal said:
> ...


Great minds think alike. It is actually a pinch faster than the McLaren F1! McLaren set the world speed record for a production car on Feb 28, 2005 with a run at 387.87 km/h. On May 20, 2005 the veyron clocked 399.92 Km/h (although press releases are calling it 400).

I see a rematch coming after some tweaking of both cars.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
> ...


For a 2006 Model like the one we ordered , Retail price .....96,900 plus tax ...with the HO 495 horsepower Motor in it .......








-$7000 if you want the motor that it comes with







Little sissy 365 hp motor :laugh:
We havent picked the color scheme yet but something like this looks All right , but with different colors ...








What do you guys think ? I need some crazy schemes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


dude balck and orange with silver ghost flames or silver with black tribal type design.. waht ever it is its gotta go along with the truck and hogs..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger lover said:
> ...


Started my own thread so I dont derail this one anymore ...
Located here ..
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=93867


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> "qickshot said:
> 
> 
> > red&black said:
> ...


imagine what a few modifications would do for that car.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Always been a Dream , but today(1 Day after my B-Day ) it has become a Reality ......
> 28 foot Advantage Party Cat !!! 490 HO Motor
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats Gangsta Pimpin!









As for my Dream Vehicle...94 Z-71 4x4








All I need is my Grill Gaurd and 6'' Lift, and some 33's or 35's


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

forgot about the tomahawk, that would pretty cool to own........


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

This is how i would like to get around, and i want an outfit to match.

View attachment 71946


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Damn


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> This is pretty much what I want with out all the fancy racing stripes...hehe...And of course...I would mod it my way...but yeah here it is a bad-ass RSX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure that isn't a toy car? lol


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Jebus said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you guys need to dream a little bigger. Some of you have the right idea though. I would probably have a black Saleen S7.
> ...


The wallypower 118 is like 25 million...just saw another show on it the other day. And they only have one.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> This is pretty much what I want with out all the fancy racing stripes...hehe...And of course...I would mod it my way...but yeah here it is a bad-ass RSX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dreamcar is an RSX? Reminds me of that skit on MadTV.... "Lowered Expectations"


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> forgot about the tomahawk, that would pretty cool to own........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuk yeah i forgot that monster , nothing like riding a v10 viper engine


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You do know the Tomahawk can only go in a straight line. Or so I'm told.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Almost perfect. The Lambourghini Miura.

And of course the Vanquish.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Sheppard said:


> I want these 2 bikes...
> I love biking so much.
> View attachment 71846
> 
> ...












I like devinci's Monza or something like that, its loaded with champagnolo components.

I'll take either of these..

as for a car.. I love eleanor


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

Ill take an OLD SCHOOL Datsun Z car anyday.

THE PORSCHE EATER series!

Ive owned 3 of them and wont ever put them down.

Right now I have a 76 280z and my 56 chevy bel air.

The Z is still my fav but theres also nothing wrong with the lead sled.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

tunaman said:


> Ill take an OLD SCHOOL Datsun Z car anyday.
> 
> THE PORSCHE EATER series!
> 
> ...


I love Z's I myself have a 92 300ZX and love it I think they are one of the nicest looking cars out there,but I don't like the new one that's out right now my favorite one's are from 90 to 96.I think they are good looking and the handiling is great on these cars.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> tunaman said:
> 
> 
> > Ill take an OLD SCHOOL Datsun Z car anyday.
> ...


Yeah but they're heavy as hell.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> You do know the Tomahawk can only go in a straight line. Or so I'm told.
> [snapback]1147526[/snapback]​


it turns, there is four wheels on and independent susupension it turns pretty good


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > You do know the Tomahawk can only go in a straight line. Or so I'm told.
> ...


I thought the four wheels was just to stabilize it when it started hitting the higher speeds. My bad, freez.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah they move like sissors, its really cool susupension sysytem


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

it would b cool to own the skyline from fast and the furious, thats the only car from those movies that i really liked....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> it would b cool to own the skyline from fast and the furious, thats the only car from those movies that i really liked....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They butchered it. I'll try and find a pic of the it BEFORE the car designer went and fucked with it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> forgot about the tomahawk, that would pretty cool to own........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the Y2K Superbike. Helicopter turbine engine. That'll beat the 4 wheeler tomahawk.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I gotta say, I'm a huge Mustang guy, so that GT with Gt500 kit is sick. My budy beefed his new Stang to 575 horses @ 500 ft pounds of torque, it fing crazy. Super car wise, The Maclaren F1 is my favourite, but I'm surpried that noone put down The Ferrari Enzo, whats the deal?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

SOMEBODY PIN THIS ITS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > forgot about the tomahawk, that would pretty cool to own........
> ...


yea i forgot about that bike, i think it was in the movie torque or something, i kno jay leno has a jet engine sportbike, idk if its the Y2K though


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> View attachment 71744
> 
> 
> View attachment 71745
> ...


I love old mucle cars also. Love that car but not a fan of the fin

Since i was a kid i wonted a old fire bird. So i looked and looked and found one a got one. But i have many dream cars. An old gto or charger would be sweet.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

^^^I changed my mind about the cobalt, i've been checkin out other cars prices and u can get a brand new Land Rover Freelander for 27,000. I pretty much already own a car so i will easily save up this money. I have no other kind of payments like cell phone bills or ne thing, my parents buy everything...so it will b no prob savin up a huge down payment...I would never spend this much on a car until i get older but Landrovers hold their values good so i dont think its a bad idea. My mind is constantly changing ne ways, one day I want a saturn vue, toyota rav 4, jeep liberty..i never make up my mind...


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's that Ferrari Enzo. What the [email protected]&K?!

View attachment 72405


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ill let the pics speak for themselves. Couldnt get bored with any of these rides.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

maserati quattroporte










bmw serie 6 cabrio










bentley continental gt










lamborghini murcielago


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> yea i forgot about that bike, i think it was in the movie torque or something, i kno jay leno has a jet engine sportbike, idk if its the Y2K though
> [snapback]1150448[/snapback]​


Yep. It was in that movie unfortunately. Jay Leno has it too. He's scared of it, says no matter how much you push the throttle, it just always has more power. There's an article out there guy driving to ride it to top speed and the tires just catch on fire.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Aside from the Bugatti I mentioned earlier, I would need another car for big pimpin:

View attachment 72429


1931 Duesenberg


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > yea i forgot about that bike, i think it was in the movie torque or something, i kno jay leno has a jet engine sportbike, idk if its the Y2K though
> ...


whatttt, thats insane, the tires catch on fire???? do you know where he rode it to go that fast?


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

2006 S600 Sedan 
View attachment 72481


2006 G500
View attachment 72482


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

a mugen or JDM theme civic si like this....


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

or an mugen integra type-r .............


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Aside from the Bugatti I mentioned earlier, I would need another car for big pimpin:
> 
> View attachment 72429
> 
> ...


Nice Dusenberg, I have seen many of them go at auction for millions.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

rolls royce silver ghost, i remember reading that the origional one is the most expensive car in the world now.....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> or an mugen integra type-r .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with you. You really don't shoot for the stars do you...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > or an mugen integra type-r .............
> ...


look as some of my other posts in this topic, there im "shootin for the stars", this is more realistic :rasp:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Some of you guys need to dream a little bigger. Some of you have the right idea though. I would probably have a black Saleen S7.
> As for super cars, this car just rolled through Fargo ND...and everyone nearly sh*t a brick. It was cool.
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt be suprised if the dude in the civic sh*t himself twice after seeing that next to his pos :laugh:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> This is how i would like to get around, and i want an outfit to match.
> 
> View attachment 71946
> 
> [snapback]1146300[/snapback]​


my great grandfather was on the 63


----------

